# Charlie Sheen soll zurück zu "Two and a Half Men"



## beachkini (23 März 2011)

Berichten zufolge versucht der US-Sender CBS Charlie Sheen wieder für die Sitcom "Two and a Half Men" zu gewinnen. Angeblich werden Produzenten der Show den Serienstar für die Rückkehr anflehen.

Um Sheen wieder zu „Two and a half Men" zu holen, muss Moonves allerdings erst den Produzenten der Serie, Chuck Lorre, überzeugen. Denn den hatte Charlie Sheen in den letzten Wochen übel beschimpft.

In einem Gespräch mit der Produktionsfirma Warner Bros. und Lorre soll Moonves versichert haben: „Wir kümmern uns schon um Charlie.“ Man wolle eine Lösung ausarbeiten, „mit der alle zufrieden sind“.


Derweil besprechen die CBS-Konkurrenten von der FOX Networks Group, eventuelle Projekte für Charlie Sheen. Im Gespräch ist eine eigene Late Night Show für Sheen. 

Bei dem Treffen anwesend waren der Leiter der Unterhaltungssparte, Peter Rice, außerdem David Hill von FOX Sports und Mike Darnell, seines Zeichens verantwortlich für die Reality-Formate des Senders.

Vor allem die Anwesenheit von David Hill könnte ein Zeichen für ein neues Projekt zwischen Sheen und FOX sein. Immerhin hatte Sheen mehrmals in der "Dan Patrick Show" auf FOX Sports Radio angerufen und gilt außerdem als überaus Sportbegeistert.


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2011)

Bisher hat Sheen ja angeblich 2 Mio Dollar pro Folge kassiert, da dürfte der Preis gewaltig ansteigen


----------



## Chamser81 (23 März 2011)

Es lohnt sich anscheinend doch ein "Schwein" zu sein!


----------

